# My Turbo Diesel build[Ger8mm]



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is some stuff I added to my cruze lately 









































I have new fog lights but no picks yet, ill update it soon. If anyone wants to know how I swapped out the handles or painted the center caps let me know, I took the extra Picks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like the center cap idea and I would do the LTZ handles eventually. How hard would you say the swap is?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> I like the center cap idea and I would do the LTZ handles eventually. How hard would you say the swap is?


Took like 15 minutes to do.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking good man!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It's looking nice so far, what else do you have planned?


Just Cruzin'


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice work! looking good


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

new fogs and my sad attempt of vinyl cover tail lights


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks good so far! What do you mean sad attempt on the vinyl for the tail lights, looks good to me.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Looks good so far! What do you mean sad attempt on the vinyl for the tail lights, looks good to me.


late response.......I messed up the outside lights lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I so have to do my bow ties


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

my new tails, headlights will be installed this weekend.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I need to clean my car up a bit but I have add a shark fin and a billet grill. I will try to sneak some pictures, also I am ordering a pre painted bumper from a guy so I can finally fix my rear from a douche that hit me in a parking lot.


----------

